# Pacificwrecks.com



## AWP (Aug 13, 2008)

More history than you can ever possibly read. The search feature works, and they have forums too. Bonus round: A not for profit organization.

http://www.pacificwrecks.com/


----------



## Gypsy (Aug 13, 2008)

This looks like a good site to bookmark, great find...


----------



## Rabid Badger (Aug 13, 2008)

Bookmarked. Thanks Free!!


----------



## SpitfireV (Aug 13, 2008)

Oh shit, I'm there (if I can find a boat)
http://www.pacificwrecks.com/provinces/nz_auckland.html

Awesome site, thanks


----------

